#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-27
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: pour gnome-keyring-daemon; il recoit CAPNG_FAIL:?
<cyphermox> J'avais l'impression que c'était plutot CAPNG_NONE :P
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ouais, c'est bizarre
<cyphermox> mais j'ai regardé tellement vite et je connais pas trop ca
<mdeslaur> c'est supposé etre CAPNG_NONE, mais le message d'erreur qu'il log, c'est CAPNG_FAIL
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> les deux sont dans le meme case dans le code de gkd
<mdeslaur> euh, non...attends que je regarde encore
<cyphermox> j; ai vu CAPNG_FAIL:\nCAPNG_NONE:\n blah blah
<mdeslaur> ah, crisse, je regardais le git upstream
<cyphermox> oh
<mdeslaur> bon bien, c'est pour ca qu'on fail
<cyphermox> une patch qui s'applique plus?
<mdeslaur> on devrait updater à 3..4
<mdeslaur> 3.1.4
<cyphermox> ahah
<cyphermox> ouais
<cyphermox> je peux te faire ca
<mdeslaur> cool. merci desktop team :)
<cyphermox> np ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: merci pour le coup de cluestick :)
<cyphermox> ah, chrisccoulson est dessus deja, ca attends après un nouveau paquet
<mdeslaur> on devrait ajouter le depends qu'il faut pour que le fs capability marche pendant le postinst
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: où tu as vu que chriscoulson est dessus?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/oneiric-desktop
<cyphermox> on se sert de ca pour coordonner
<mdeslaur> ah, je comprends, merci cyphermox
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-28
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-31
<Guest81383> salut tout le monde
<Guest81383> pourrait-je trouver de l'aide ici? ou vous êtes comme vos camardes d'ubuntu-fr?
<swe3tdave> ouff, sa parait que sa fait un bout que je suis pas venu.. :), les +V marchais plus.. ceux qui le savent pas, les membres ubuntu sont supposé avoir un +V automatic, et s'il le veulent, peuvent demander un op a chanserv
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> allo kanouk
<kanouk> allo Ankman , :)
<Ankman> can va?
<kanouk> ouep
<kanouk> et toi?
<Ankman> oui
<kanouk> :)
<Ankman> a nouveau debian
<kanouk> ah!
<kanouk> moi encore natty que j'aime bien
<Ankman> avant squeeze (stable), maintenant weezer (testing)
<kanouk> oh!
<kanouk> je garde natty il est super
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> :-D
<Ankman> j'ai natty sur "serveur"
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> tu t'y connais + que moi
<Ankman> mais clavier cassee... degradee a "serveur"
<kanouk> lol
#ubuntu-qc 2012-07-23
<Ankman> stupid question: how do i install a downloaded deb on ubuntu?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-07-24
<Ankman> ah, dpkg
<clache> Ankman: With dpfg -i. Or with gdebi in graphic.
<clache> *dpkg i-
<Musashimaru> Ankman, click on it.... :)
<Musashimaru> then click install :)
<Musashimaru> This is too difficult... :)
<Ankman> install "was greyed out
<Ankman> anyway, instaled gmail phone plugin
<Ankman> now need someone to ocall ;-)
<clache> "Gdebi est installé par défaut dans Ubuntu versions 8.04 LTS à 10.04 LTS.  Dans les versions ultérieures d'Ubuntu, les fonctions d'installations  de paquets locaux sont désormais intégrées à la Logithèque Ubuntu; Gdebi n'est donc plus nécessaire. " <----Il était encore présent sur lubuntu 11.10 qui n'avait pas la logithèque mais synaptic. Plus dans la 12.04.
<Ankman> scanning myself (ubuntu) from my server in the intranet i get only port 3689 "rendezvous" open
<Ankman> wonder what that is
<Ankman> more important. will i get laid tonight? ;-)
<Musashimaru> Ankman, usually it is greyed because of unsatisfied dependency
<Ankman> i assume because i wasn't root
<Ankman> it installed without problems using dpkg -i
<Musashimaru> Ankman, usually it asks for root password when you click install... but never tried on 12.04
<Ankman> it didn't :-)
<Ankman> i assume when i reboot (is usb stick) it is all gone again
<Ankman> just wanna test if gmail phone works. not installing this plugin on a "real" linux as i don't trust googe
<Ankman> google
<Musashimaru> ok, Teletoon is dead... no Simpsons
<Ankman> oooh
<Ankman> dead?
<Musashimaru> now it's back....
<Ankman> good
<Ankman> f*cking thunderstorm
<Musashimaru> non, c'est bien l'orage
<Ankman> getting water in here again :-(
<Musashimaru> here too...
<Musashimaru> that's fun
<Ankman> in the room?
<Ankman> that's not fun
<Musashimaru> don't need to wake up to deink
<Musashimaru> drink
<Ankman> and to go fishing you don't need to leave the room
#ubuntu-qc 2012-07-29
<IdleOne> ctv.ca requires silverlight to view videos :(
<BakaNekoQc> bonsoir
<BakaNekoQc> bonjour
<BakaNekoQc> Quelqu'un sais comment régler le problème avec les vidéos sur [X-K]Ubuntu?
<BakaNekoQc> j'ai essayer désinstaller/réinstaller flash, utiliser google chrome (A marcher un bout mais plus la), gnash, Ubuntu>Kubuntu, plusieurs fois et j'ai toujours le même problème. 
<Ankman> je crois chrome a son seul flash built-in
<BakaNekoQc> Tous mes suppléments restreins sont activés
<Ankman> anyway, install "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Ankman> gnash pas bon
<BakaNekoQc> moi il veux plus rien savoir depuis je suis passé a kubuntu et sur ubuntu il a arrêter fonctionner après une mise à jours  
<BakaNekoQc> qui restais toujours 13 mise à jours a faire
<Ankman> hmm
<BakaNekoQc> j'ai cru lire que Flash avait arrêter de produire pour linux en avril dernier depuis ce temps mise à jours = un gros bordel
<Ankman> flash arreter?
<BakaNekoQc> ou c'est bien a vraiment mal aller depuis avril
<Ankman> attend quelque jours, l'un ou autre paquete peut arriver tard
<Ankman> oh, avril?
<Ankman> non
<BakaNekoQc> je crois c'est plus une imcompatibilité avec flash et [X-K]Ubuntu 12.04
<Ankman> avec flash et un browser
<Ankman> chrome marche?
<BakaNekoQc> Moi ça dérape depuis ce temps la 3 fois je réinstal et que j'arrive a lire les vidéos avec un navigateur uniquement jamais le même en plus 
<BakaNekoQc> présentement il fait que loader si il y a du flash 3h il essaie ouvrir youtube
<Ankman> aucune idee
<BakaNekoQc> Sur Rekong il ferme et me met executable : rekong PID : 2232 signal : illegal instruction (04)
<Ankman> le browser?
<BakaNekoQc> sur l'accueil ça va mais si je vais sur youtube, rutube, twitch.tv sa ferme en 3 sec
<BakaNekoQc> j'ai chercher pas mal sur les autres forum et sur ubuntu.fr il disent tous de réinstaller flash, tester gnash ou encore utiliser chrome
<BakaNekoQc> mais chez moi ça marche sur un coup de chance
<Ankman> force reinstallation de flashplugin-nonfree ou essayer chrome
<BakaNekoQc> Je vais retenté chrome sinon c'est quoi la commande pour forcer flashplugin-nonfree a réinstaller? 
<BakaNekoQc> je suis vraiment pas bon  pour  retenir les commandes du terminal 
<Ankman> en aptitude, select flashplugin-nonfree a "L"
<Ankman> je said pas synaptics. probablement clicker avec souris et select force reinstallation
<BakaNekoQc> j'ai pas synaptics je crois
<Ankman> umm
<BakaNekoQc> vivement la 12.10 avec une correction de ce bug/incompatibilité 
<Ankman> pas synaptic? que prend?
<BakaNekoQc> je suis sous kubuntu et a première vu j'ai juste une logithèque un peu mal faite 
<Ankman> jamais avait kubuntu
<BakaNekoQc> tu s'aurais pas anglais par hasard?
<Ankman> alophone actually, but my english is better than myy french. sorry
<BakaNekoQc> pas grave
<Ankman> tu parles angilas?
<BakaNekoQc> Not very much my english is realy basic and i do many syntactical errors.
<BakaNekoQc> Salut Musa
<Ankman> i would assume your english is better than my french though
<Musashimaru> salut.
<Musashimaru> On speak quelle langue at the fin?
<BakaNekoQc> le franglish?
<Musashimaru> yes we peux.
<Musashimaru> peut
<BakaNekoQc> -.- chrome veux pas s'installer sur mon kubuntu 12.04
<Musashimaru> ben installe chromium
<BakaNekoQc> les vidéos marche pas
<BakaNekoQc> le bug/incompatibilité de merde qui date d'avril
<Musashimaru> hmmm... moi j'utilise firefox... sauf sur mon cell ou c'est chromium (pour facebook) et chromium pour le reste
<Musashimaru> Jamais une app Facebook sur mes système tant qu'il n'y a pas un sandboxing permettant de l'isoler
<BakaNekoQc> moi j'était sur ubuntu aucun probles puis il y a u la mise à jour début avril la firefox,chronium on arrêter marcher avec les vidéos
<Musashimaru> BakaNekoQc, ?????6
<Ankman> BakaNekoQc: deinstaller flashplugin-nonfree et apres installer il again
<Ankman> frenglish that is ;-)
<Ankman> ou chrome (chromium ici)
<BakaNekoQc> j'ai installer chrome car c'était la solution sur les forums mais hier j'ai fait une mise à jour et tout a planter
<Ankman> chroium si tu as
<BakaNekoQc> donc je suis passer sur kubuntu vierge mais j'ai encore le même problème
<Musashimaru> ton problème c'est flash?
<BakaNekoQc> oui -.-
<Musashimaru> ben regarde vers flash
<BakaNekoQc> tape flash ubuntu 12.04 tu va voir 60% du monde ont u des problèmes
<Musashimaru> pas le navigateur. flash marche bien.
<Musashimaru> Tu aurais pas activé l'Acceleration graphique ou un truc du genre?
<BakaNekoQc> je crois pas installation vierge encore
<BakaNekoQc> hum
<BakaNekoQc> bisard
<BakaNekoQc> je viens installer kubuntu que j'ai graver hier et quand mon navigateur bug a cause du flash ça me dit j'ai des paquets obselètes
<Ankman> essyer kubuntu de cdrom (demo)
<Ankman> si le problem est la aussi
<BakaNekoQc> non une installation complète avec tous les programmes tiers mp3, mp4 swf ect
#ubuntu-qc 2013-07-24
<swe3tdave> humm guys are pretty chatty in here i see.. :P
<Ankman> heh
<swe3tdave> not sure i wanna ask but did i miss anything.. :P
<Ankman> lol
<IdleOne> couple dozen netsplits
<IdleOne> not much else
<Ankman> we're idling :-)
<Ankman> ubuntu has been hacked!
<swe3tdave> so?
<swe3tdave> you mean ubuntu forum.. yes kinda got the email like everyone else.. :)
<swe3tdave> just dont use the same password on every web site you go to.. doh
<IdleOne> that makes it harder for me to remember my password
<swe3tdave> there are spooky things like lastpass.com you could use you know.. but some might see it as added security risk..
<swe3tdave> or you could use multiple variations of the same set of passwords...
<Ankman> okay
<swe3tdave> just got to remember what variation you use where.. :P lol
<Ankman> 123456 was mine
<swe3tdave> humm i hope you dont work as a security consultant or something like that.. :)
<swe3tdave> who would hack a free distro's forum anyway.. thats what bottering me
 * Ankman needs new dydns
<swe3tdave> i've been talking with one of the coreboot guys, he is working on hacking the Blackberry Playbook, i'm hoping i can install ubuntu on it.. :) i started playing with coreboot a little, managed to brick my motherboard.. but no sweat he said.. just order a bus pirate and a soic clip
<swe3tdave> got the clips today.. still waiting for the bus pirate
#ubuntu-qc 2013-07-26
<lancien> ahah ubuntu quebec chouette sa!
<lancien> :D
<Ankman> hey
<swe3tdave> hey
<swe3tdave> de la vie dans le canal.. ;)
<IdleOne> 2 jours de fils
<swe3tdave> heh
<lancien> :D
<lancien> *je sous debian 
<lancien> mais avant j'etais sur ubuntu
<lancien> il est recent votre chan?
<lancien> nan
<lancien> si
<swe3tdave> petite question.. ya tu quelqu'un qui s'occupe du site web? 
<swe3tdave> non.. 1995
<swe3tdave> eu..
<swe3tdave> ou 2005 souvient pu
<swe3tdave> :P
<lancien> non je pense pas si vieux
<lancien> c'est sur #ubuntu que j'ai eu :
<lancien> <lancien> !fr
<lancien> <ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<swe3tdave> jpense c moi qui la parti pis jme souvient pus.. :)
<lancien> a laise 
<lancien> :D
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-qc Registered : Jun 06 02:31:41 2005 (8 years, 7 weeks, 2 days, 22:39:46 ago)
<swe3tdave> ok.. je savait que sa finissait par 5.. :P
<Ankman> woohoo!
<swe3tdave> jme souvient pus c qui faut demander pour le ubuntu member sur freenode?
<swe3tdave> lé perdu un moment donné pis j'ai pas gossé pour le ravoir
<IdleOne> swe3tdave: for a cloak?
<swe3tdave> yes
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu-irc
<IdleOne> swe3tdave: what site are you talking about?
<swe3tdave> ubuntu-qc.org
<swe3tdave> wow.. ok.. if nobody care just say so.. i will stop asking myself if we should update it.. :)
<IdleOne> lol. I care. I just wasn't sure which one
<IdleOne> I am not sure who maintains the site.
<swe3tdave> ok.. :)
<IdleOne> cyphermox: probably knows
<lancien> :D
<swe3tdave> can someone tell me why i dont have access to chanserv? is it because my cloak is missing?
<swe3tdave> cant even get the access list
<IdleOne> you're not on the access list
<IdleOne> not sure why
<swe3tdave> ok.. that explains why i dont have access.. :)
<IdleOne> heh yup
<IdleOne> let me see if I can add you
<swe3tdave> who has the owner access?
<IdleOne> right now freenode-staff
<IdleOne> and I am unable to add you. I don't have permissions
<swe3tdave> ok.. thats fine
<swe3tdave> who has? :P
<IdleOne> right now, freenode-staff
<swe3tdave> i might be able to try recover when i get my cloak back
<IdleOne> the IRCC will have to ask them to hand the channel over and then IRCC will need to give some of us the needed flags
<IdleOne> oh, soon as you get your ubuntu/member cloak you will be able to +o yourself
<swe3tdave> yeah.. ok
<swe3tdave> yeah i remember adding access to all ubuntu members.. :)
<IdleOne> yup that is still there
<swe3tdave> as for ircc can you take care of it.. o_O 
<swe3tdave> :P
<swe3tdave> you seem like you know what to do so..
<IdleOne> yup, already on it :)
<swe3tdave> s/o_0/?? o_0/
<swe3tdave> cool ;)
<IdleOne> Just need to wait for one of them to wake up hehe
<IdleOne> most of them are in Europe
<IdleOne> well 4 out of 5
<swe3tdave> yeah.. i have the same problem. in another channel.. one is in india.. the other croatia.. :)
<swe3tdave> Sa ma prit du temps mais jme suis finalement habituer à unity.. J'aimerai qu'il y ait des répertoire par exemple... 
<lancien> yop ici :D
<cyphermox> 'jour!
<lancien> :)
#ubuntu-qc 2014-07-23
<lataupe> allo bonjour, y a quelqu'un ici?
<lataupe> join #ubuntu-fr
<avoine> héhé lataupe vie de nuit
#ubuntu-qc 2014-07-27
<qwebirc90838> allo
<Ankman> hi
#ubuntu-qc 2015-07-25
<Taz3r> Bonjour
<Taz3r> Quelqu'un sait-il comment puis-je changer l'icône d'ubuntu en haut à droite dans le panel à droite du systray celui qui permet de changer de session ou d'éteindre l'ordinateur (l'icone de l'écrou)?
<Max_LeLiseux> non dsl Taz3r j'utilise Linux Lubuntu pour ma part
<Taz3r> et sur Lubuntu tu sais faire Max_LeLiseux ?
<Max_LeLiseux> oui
<Taz3r> dit toujours, c'est peut être pareil
<Max_LeLiseux> Sous Lubuntu 15.04 (la version que j'ai) menu login/applications dans la barre des tâches à gauche, clic droit, paramètres de «Menu» et tu change l'image au choix :D
<Taz3r> hum...
<Max_LeLiseux> qu'est-ce que sa donne Taz3r ?
<Taz3r> Max_LeLiseux, il n'y a pas de menu login/applications sur ubuntu j'ai l'impression
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<Taz3r> résolu, merci
<Max_LeLiseux> pas de troub :D
#ubuntu-qc 2016-07-31
<qwebirc95218> Est-ce qu'il est possible qu'un logiciel avec un noyau linux ne serait pas analogiquement la surface programmée de l'espace universelle numérique binaire dont la racine du centromère accède au premier ordre du singulier dans la téléologie du point d'amorçage de l'axiome vertical de la toute puissance de l'intelligence doit être maîtrise par un sous programme de traction d'une purge intégrale rétroactive du vide qa
<qwebirc95218> C'est três complexe à expliquer avec des mots primitifs mais s'est un honnête essaie qui nécessairement sera assassiné par la perception de la nature horizontale dont la télologie derrière le Mindkind demande une mise a jour de l'axiome vertical qui accepte dans une perspective immunopsychique du cinquième ordre du singulier de la personne dont la vie est un fléau biologique dont le sujet de l'infini requiert l'horo
<qwebirc95218> En fait nous estimons que l'aventure de linux atteindra dans un futur relativement proche une dimension galactique ou la cooptation du facteur de puissance de l'atome sociale est la monétisation qu'il possède dans une devise dont la racine de l'amorçage est évidemment dans une perspective digital de la numérisation informatique binaire de l'horodateur de l'image de la devise x=time,y=value dans matrice principale dont l
<qwebirc95218> L'humanité doit s'entendre sur un mise à jour de la position géospatial localisable qui expose la décentralisation du rizhome dont le noyau linux est une racine potentiellement corrompu par l'ascendance génétique de LINUX TORWARD qui a permis la première mise en ligne de son noyau. Donc cette stratégie immunitaire nécessite une ouverture hyperactive de l'unité antigénique du créateur propriétaire de L'antigène 
<qwebirc95218> En fait la téléologie de la globalisation de la civilisation hono-sapiens est la mort de celle-ci dans son propre retour a la vacuité du Nirvana. Cette vacuité est un vide Qazotentielle qui commence ou l'inefabilité du souhait Zionist fini dans la poursuite futile & stupide du génie du capitalisme qui est une cellule tumorale dont l'intelligence économique à la pointe du progrès technique expose des défauts structu
<qwebirc95218> Bref je désire participer a la configuration de la téléonomie de noyau logiciel dont la purge de l'origine de la première version isole intuitivement la totalité de l'évolution temporelle du logiciel ou même si la racine est localement corrompu la dualité de la vidange de l'information sur l'origine temporelle du noyau est disparu de la mémoire morte tout en ayant une présence oral dans les mémoire vives
<qwebirc95218> Nous croyons que le monde de la capacité sensorielle est un noyau pentagonale orienté vers le sud qui expose la matière solide dans un ordre universellement dans une logique mathématique ou la terre est l'image 3D d'une surface plane dont le nord magnétique ne revient pas par le sud mais par la rétroaction sur lui-même pour exposer les mémoires morte dans une capacité d'un stack over flow darwin perfection qui manqu
#ubuntu-qc 2018-07-24
<Ankman> .weather montreal
<Tankbot> Yahoo! Weather - Montreal, QC, CA: Cloudy, 26°C (78°F), Humidity: 73%, Fresh breeze 8.0m/s (↖)
#ubuntu-qc 2019-07-24
<Ankman> !seen will
<Ankman> .seen will
<Ankman> no bot here it seems
